# Obama Pant Puddling



## Thomas Hart (Dec 1, 2008)

Look at that! He is setting (yet another) bad precedent for how to dress properly. Square-toed shoes as well.​


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It surely means the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

This man, our President, is going to ruin everything I hold dear. Just more proof that he really is a know nothing.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Oceans will boil. The sky will darken. Fire and brimstone will cover the earth.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

fear not. he isn't the only one...

take a look at the break on GWB-


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Beau said:


> This man, our President, is going to ruin everything I hold dear. Just more proof that he really is a know nothing.


If that comment is in jest, well done sir ... if not, I hope you have heard the adage "judging a book by its covers".


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

srivats said:


> If that comment is in jest, well done sir ... if not, I hope you have heard the adage "judging a book by its covers".


Who would read a book with an unattractive cover?


----------



## Thomas Hart (Dec 1, 2008)

GWB is just as bad -- maybe worse!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Beau said:


> Who would read a book with an unattractive cover?


Would you rather prefer a snazzy cover and no substance inside? From what I have seen this week, the book in discussion has substance - plenty.

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but I find this sort attitude disturbing ... Yes, the current POTUS is not as sharply dressed as JFK of Bush senior. Doesn't mean he has to be ridiculed for it. JFK did not become famous only for his tradliness in clothing, you know ...


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

My first thought on seing this picture on the news wires was that the first children were dressed best.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

Beau said:


> This man, our President, is going to ruin everything I hold dear. Just more proof that he really is a know nothing.


You know, you really can tell how smart a man is just by looking at his appearance. Why, just look at this ignoramus:










Same goes for other fields as well. I bet you can guess just by looking which General won the Civil War:

https://www.sonofthesouth.net/union-generals/ulysses-s-grant/ulysses-grant.jpg


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

Thomas Hart said:


> Look at that! He is setting (yet another) bad precedent for how to dress properly. _Square-toed shoes as well_.​


I must admit: they don't run to my tastes either, but at least he's in good company:


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

This thread is insufferable. Just delete it.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

One would have expected his suppliers to take more pride in what they sell or give to him.


----------



## ConservativeFellow (Dec 27, 2008)

Einstein was very aware of how his image was. He paid close attention to what he wore.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Isn't the "puddling" of the President's trouser legs reminiscent of what used to be referred to as a "West Point cut"?


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

Is that his Blackberry making that bulge in his coat pocket?

I am surprised he doesn't wear a belt clip for it. He seems like the type.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Not to hijack this thread, but I'm surprised no one has jumped all over George H.W. Bush's get-up for the inauguration: Bright yellow turtleneck, purple scarf and a fur-lined bomber hat. I know it was cold, he's getting old and is not in great shape right now (recovering from a hip surgery, I believe), but he's a former President of the United States. 

Nothing personal against the former POTUS (I am a big fan and voted for him twice), but he looked a bit like Elmer Fudd.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Zot! said:


> Same goes for other fields as well. I bet you can guess just by looking which General won the Civil War:
> 
> https://www.sonofthesouth.net/union-generals/ulysses-s-grant/ulysses-grant.jpg


It hardly supports your position to show one man in a studio portrait and the other standing by a tent in the field of battle.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

srivats said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread, but I find this sort attitude disturbing ... Yes, the current POTUS is not as sharply dressed as JFK of Bush senior. Doesn't mean he has to be ridiculed for it. JFK did not become famous only for his tradliness in clothing, you know ...


This is not the place to come to defend someone for sloppy and inattentive dressing.

Despite frequent failures on the part of the members, we are not here to discuss whether we think that Mr. Obama will bring in an era of rainbows and unicorns or if he should still be in the Illinois State House. We're here to discuss the fact that a man who has taken on one of the most important roles on the planet does not dress well.

Considering that his critics focus on his inexperience and his lack of attention to details, appearing in public like this does nothing to allay these concerns.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Beau said:


> Who would read a book with an unattractive cover?


Wow, now I'm waiting for a watermelon joke....don't hate him because he's black.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Oceans will boil. The sky will darken. Fire and brimstone will cover the earth.


Jovan is Al Gore pimping for carbon credits.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Actually, this puddling phenom is hard for many men to avoid. Even well-tailored trousers sometimes have a mind of their own. The answer is braces.


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

Mannix said:


> Wow, now I'm waiting for a watermelon joke....don't hate him because he's black.


That's just a racist comment! Show some wit.

Really, it seems as if many want our new President to lead on all fronts, including proper men's dressing. Clearly, he is just another suit, and he probably puts a minimal amount of thought into what he wears or his tailoring.

Why will so many only judge him by these pictures, and not by his rhetoric? This forum should be a fun and sporting interchange on style, fashion, traditions of dress, and current affairs of all of the above.

Sometimes threads veer towards absurdity. I like absurdity. It can be funny to some, especially those who don't take everything so seriously.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Mannix said:


> Wow, now I'm waiting for a watermelon joke....don't hate him because he's black.


Hey if you think this is bad, just wait till someone comments "humorously" that Ralph Lauren is actually Jewish. Anti-Semitic comments will surely follow!

This board can definitely get ugly. I've been reading this board for close to two years and it's happened several times.


----------



## Thomas Hart (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, I didn't really intend this to turn into a political discussion, but I suppose it is inevitable. I think that his sartorial skills run opposite to his political.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Another thread makes the move - - -


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

IMO the first girls definitely look better dressed than their parents.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Zot! said:


> You know, you really can tell how smart a man is just by looking at his appearance. Why, just look at this ignoramus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's just me, but I think Grant looks more dashing in his photo than Lee does in his.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

JibranK said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I think Grant looks more dashing in his photo than Lee does in his.


Um, Lee? Where is Lee? Is see Einstein and McClellan, but no Lee.


----------



## wannaB1L (Jul 30, 2006)

O's shoes look terrible.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Lol! What change????


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Mike Petrik said:


> Jovan is Al Gore pimping for carbon credits.


Actually I'm just poking fun at how deathly serious an issue the break on a politician's trousers are.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think President Obama dresses very nicely.


----------

